# [OT] status im titel mitgeben

## cng

hallo zusammen

ich versuch wo immer möglich im forum zu helfen. aus zeitgründen kann 

ich aber nicht jeden tag mehrmals ins forum kommen. so passiert es ab

und an, dass ich zwei bis drei seiten mit neuen posts vorfinde und muss

mich dann durchkämpfen.

leider werden die treads nach erfolgter problemlösung nicht als solche

markiert und man merkt es erst am schluss.

darum:

Bitte markiert gelöste treads im titel, damit man diese rasch erkennt 

und zum nächsten tread gehen kann.

ich danke füe eure mithilfe

michael

----------

## mo-ca

stimmt

----------

## MrTom

ACK

Was allerdings auch nicht so toll ist ist das [SOLVED] etc. 

Erstens macht es jeder wie er will und zweitens ist oft der Platz im Titel zu kurz.

Meine Idee, wenn etwas solved:

"*Das ist mein Titel"

Also einfach ein "*". 

Oder ein anderes Zeichen am ANFANG vom Text. 

Damit fällt es gut auf und braucht wenig Platz.

----------

## musv

cng schrieb:

 *Quote:*   

> hallo zusammen...
> 
> ...
> 
> ich danke füe eure mithilfe 
> ...

 

Hallo, ich wollte eigentlich nur mal anmerken, daß die Lesbarkeit auch noch von anderen Kriterien abhängt. Z.B. eine funktionierende Groß- und Kleinschreibung ist manchmal durchaus sehr praktisch..... 

Ansonsten finde ich die Idee mit einer einheitlichen Markierung ziemlich gut. Eventuell sollten wir uns da auf ein einheitliches Wort einigen. [solved] wär ganz praktisch, da mit diesem Wort auch Leute etwas anfangen können, die der deutschen Sprache nicht so sehr mächtig sind, aber vielleicht trotzdem etwas mit den geposteten Lösungen (Befehle, Programme, Eingaben) anfangen können.

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> ...eine funktionierende Groß- und Kleinschreibung ist manchmal durchaus sehr praktisch...

 

@rootshell: "volle deckung!"  :Wink: 

----------

## cng

@musv

Tut mir echt leid, dass Dir meine Schreibweise nicht gefällt. Ich werde mich bemühen, die zu ändern, falls.....

Es geht nun mal viel einfacher, wenn ich alles klein schreibe   :Laughing: 

@borisdigital

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> @rootshell: "volle deckung!" 

 das musst du mir mal erklähren..

----------

## dakjo

Kann man nicht einfach einen Button für Forum machen, den der Autor dann nur klicken mus ? Dann würden es warscheinlich auch viel mehr Leute machen.

----------

## Decker

 *cng wrote:*   

> @borisdigital
> 
>  *borisdigital wrote:*   @rootshell: "volle deckung!"  das musst du mir mal erklähren..

 

Ähm...nö. Muss er nicht. Oder bist du rootshell?

----------

## cng

was soll das.. ich habe lediglich um etwas gebeten, und werde jetzt von

gewissen personen nur blöde angef.......

@Decker 

galt die frage eigentlich dir? also..() 

bitte bleibt doch on-top oder schliesst diesen tread einfach...

danke

----------

## mo-ca

das mit rootshell hat dahingehend was zu tun, weil er/sie [zutreffendes streichen  :Wink:  ] sich immer gern in solchen diskussionen zum thema groß/klein einklingt und gerne mitmotzt  :Smile: 

aber ein [solved]am anfang des thread-titels ist nicht zu viel verlangt .. (aber wenn so ein n00b endlich die antwort auf seine frage hat, die ihn 2 tage vom gentoo abgehalten hat, dann vergisst er/sie das eh)

also: lasst es! vergessen wir das ..

----------

## cng

@mo-ca

danke für die aufklährung. nun ist alles klar.

ich muss wohl holz anfassen. rootshell hat mir bis jetzt immer superprima geholfen...

----------

## Decker

 *cng wrote:*   

> von
> 
> gewissen personen nur blöde angef.......
> 
> @Decker 
> ...

 

Also...was? Jetzt aber mal ganz locker bleiben bitte. Habe ich dich irgendwie beschimpft oder beleidigt? Nein!

So wie du auf etwas reagiert hast, das nicht dir gegolten hat, so habe ich das auch. Du hast jetzt nur das Wort "blöde" erwähnt .

Oh ja. Vielen Dank auch..jetzt bin ich beleidigt   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## NueX

So und nun habt euch doch erstmal wieder alle lieb. Jeder hat mal nen schlechten Tag und versteht Sachen falsch, alles klar?  :Smile: 

Zum Thema: Joa, eine einheitliche Markierung wär schon von Vorteil. Aber es müssten sich auch alle dran halten. Und ob das so klappt...

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> @mo-ca
> 
> danke für die aufklährung. nun ist alles klar.
> 
> ich muss wohl holz anfassen. rootshell hat mir bis jetzt immer superprima geholfen...

 

nunja, rootshell schreibt so wie ich gern aus faulheit alles klein.

"volle deckung", weil das mit dem satz 

 *Quote:*   

> Z.B. eine funktionierende Groß- und Kleinschreibung ist manchmal durchaus sehr praktisch....

 

schon wieder in einem gross-/kleinschreibungs-flamewar (siehe auch hier) zu enden drohte  :Wink: 

quasi also ein "insiderwitz" unter konstant lernresistenten kleinschreibern.

um zum thema zurückzukommen, ich fände auch einen "problem gelöst"-button sehr praktisch.

----------

## ruth

hi,

anhand dieses absolut sinnlosen beitrages meinerseits sollte sich die bemerkung

'volle deckung' von boris selbst auflösen...  :Wink: 

aber nunja...  :Wink: 

*lach*

so ist es nunmal...

gruss

rootshell

p.s.

an motzthreads hab mich mich schon lang nicht mehr beteiligt...

bringt ja eh nichts...

bei mir ist ignorieren angesagt...

das schont die nerven - kann ich nur empfehlen...  :Wink: 

EDIT

boris war schneller...  :Wink: 

----------

## Gekko

Das mit den Markierungen hatten wir schon, die einzigen die damit glaube ich wirklich Arbeit hatten waren die Mod's hier.

Damals ging es drum, dass die Topics mit [NET], [KDE] und auch mit [SOLVED] markiert gehören.

Ich glaub das ging so eine Woche lang ganz gut, im Endeffekt allerdings wurde davon wieder davon abgesehen, was ich persönlich schade finde.

Ich habs damals gut gefunden, allerdings glaub ich kaum, dass das einer die "Neuen" das durchziehen würde. Es ist ja oft schon zuviel verlangt in einem Forum die Announces und die Stickies zu lesen.

Bezüglich der Gross- und Kleinschreibung kann ich nur sagen, dass es wirklich leserlicher wird wenn man sich halbwegs an die Rechtschreibung hält. Ein langer Satz liest sich viel leichter, wenn darauf Acht gegeben wird. Was mich diesbezüglich viel mehr stört ist oft die Tatsache, dass die Leute meistens ganze Konfigurationsdateien zu posten, anstatt nur den relevanten Ausschnitt - ellenlange Kommentare zu lesen ist mühsam.

LG, Gekko

----------

## ruth

hi,

naja, an der gross - / kleinschreibungs diskussion beteilige ich mich nicht...  :Wink: 

wer meine beiträge nicht lesen mag, der solls halt bleiben lassen...

ansonsten:

das mit den config dateien: gute idee:

z.b. könnte man an die sig folgendes dranhängen:

```

Kommentarzeilen aus Konfigdateien entfernen:

grep -v "^#" [KONFIGFILE] > [NEUESKONFIGFILE]

```

das hilft...  :Wink: 

gruss

rootshell

----------

## MrTom

 *Gekko wrote:*   

> Damals ging es drum, dass die Topics mit [NET], [KDE] und auch mit [SOLVED] markiert gehören.
> 
> Ich glaub das ging so eine Woche lang ganz gut, im Endeffekt allerdings wurde davon wieder davon abgesehen, was ich persönlich schade finde.

 Fand ich auch eigentlich auch schade.

Denke bei so einem Forum, kann man machen was man will, man wird es nie perfekt lösen.

Eine Aufteilung vom Forum würde das Problem mit [NET], [KDE] natürlich umgehen. Allerdings bin ich mir inzwischen nicht mehr so sicher, ob das dann so gut ist. Der Aufwand ist für mich ja erstmals größer. So wie ich den Überblick im internationalen Forum oft verliehre. Um da mal schnell alle aktuellen Postings durchzulesen, ist wirklich viel geklicke dabei...

Die Idee mit dem Button ist nicht mal so schlecht. Allerdings... Ob ich nun ein Zeichen oder das z.B. [SOLVED] hinschreibe oder einen Button klicke... Gemacht muss alles werden! Somit kommt es auf den gleichen Effekt.Es wird nicht gemacht!

Das Beispiel von Rootshell finde ich toll. Man kann schon viel machen, um den Inhalt einer Nachricht besser zu machen. Allerdings sehe ich dabei auch mich selber. Ich habe oft einfach nicht viel Zeit und möchte schnell meinen Senft loswerden (oder manchmal sogar helgen). Da bin ich schon froh, wenn ich es nochmals schnell durchlese, um zu prüfen ob der Inhalt stimmt. Die Optik geht da oft unter...

Aber einen Leitfaden oder was auch immer zu schreiben, finde ich nun auch wieder nicht gut. Liest ja schon fast keiner die Forumregeln.

Denke, es muss nicht alles unbedingt einheitlich sein. Hauptsache es sieht so aus, dass man es schnell und einfach lesen kann.

Da habe ich aber auch gleich noch eine Frage!!!

Bekoomt man es eigentlich irgendwie hin, dass der Editor von phpBB größer wird. Das Teil ist wirklich sehr klein und wenn es doppelt so groß währe, wurde ich mich schon sehr viel leichter tun.

----------

## cng

wenn man ein text verfasst (neu oder antwort) hat man auf der rechten seite 

ja noch genügend platz, den man vieleicht für hinweise o.ä. ausnutzen könnte. 

denkbar wäre doch eine ausweitung des textfeldes und neben der

formatierungsleiste (oder wie auch immer) könnte man doch eben einen

beschreibenden hinweis für den titel machen, wie die genannten [OT] [DUB] usw.

dies ist aber lediglich eine idee, ich weis nicht, ob es evt. nachteile mit

sich bringt (unübersichtlichkeit). 

@Decker

dir schulde ich wohl noch ein sorry. es ist normalerweise nicht meine art,

unhöflich oder agressiv zu reagieren. ich verstand es als einmischung 

eines dritten.. nochmals sorry!

mist! jetzt habe ich schon wieder alles klein geschrieben   :Laughing: 

----------

## lonF

Hallo allerseits,

auch mal nen sinnlosen Beitrag schreiben will.

Wieso macht man die Markierung mit [Net] und so weiter nicht zur Pflicht??

Alle Posts die das nicht machen werden einfach verwurfen.

Und ganz schnell gewöhnt sich jeder dran, weil er will ja etwas lernen.

MfG lonF

----------

## sprittwicht

Also einen generellen [NET], [KDE], [WASAUCHIMMER]-Zwang halte ich für sinnlos, weil:

1. Lassen sich viele Probleme nicht eindeutig einem einzigen Themengebiet zuordnen.

2. Müsste man die mögliche Auswahl der Gebiete einheitlich vorgeben, um Wildwuchs a la "Ich denke mir jetzt mal ein neues Gebiet aus" zu verhindern.

3. Wär's eh nur ne Krücke, eine Aufteilung in mehrere Subforen wäre wohl einfacher.  :Wink: 

Kürzelmäßig fallen mir im Moment nur [OT], [POLL] und als Wichtigstes [SOLVED] ein. Ein Button dafür wäre schön, lässt sich aber wohl kaum realisieren, da das größere Veränderungen an phpBB nach sich ziehen würde (denke ich mal).

Bleib also nur, diese Kürzel irgendwo zu erklären, wo sie jeder neue Forenbenutzer liest. Ich geb's zu, die Sticky-Vor-dem-Posten-Lesen-Threads hier hab ich selbst noch nicht gelesen; tut auch kaum jemand, der sich hier frisch anmeldet weil ihm ein akutes Problem auf den Nägeln brennt.

Also müsste das Ganze in wirklich KNAPPER Form mit in die Anmeldebestätigung, dann könnte das vielleicht klappen.

----------

## ruth

hi,

sorry, aber ich halte diesen ganzen thread für sinnlos, da er

schlicht und einfach ein genereller DUP ist... 

alle diese vorschläge wurden entweder schonmal getestet ( [NETWORK] / [KDE] / ... )

und wieder fallen gelassen oder schon 100x breitgetreten (subforen)...

im westen nichts neues...

gruss

rootshell

----------

## MrTom

@rootshell:

Wenn dieser Thread überflüssig ist, warum hast Du dann einen Beitrag geschrieben und auch noch Deinen Footer diesbezüglich abgeändert?

Gut einige Punkte hier sind DUPs. Aber der Grundsatz der Diskusion war ja ein klein wenig anders. 

Ich bin der Meinung das der eine oder andere Punkt hier schon interessant ist. Denn wenn die Postings übersichtlicher und leichter zu lesen sind, bringt dass ja jedem etwas.

----------

## mo-ca

also im groben bin ich dafür. ich kenne das aus einem forum, dass ähnlich wie ebay funktioniert mit den kürzel v, s,b und t (verkaufe, suche, tasche,biete), aber wenn es nur ein buchstabe ist, der mit doppelpunkt vom titel getrennt ist, bleibt alles übersichtlich, ohne gleich einen 2 zeilen title draus zu machen, aber im gentoo forum wo die hälfte aller user einen titel a la "ich habe ein problem mit programm xxx" oder "wozu ist der parameter xxx" vergibt, dann bringt ein [net] [kde] [solved] nur noch unüberscihtlichkeit.

außerdem ist es doch recht anstrengend eine kategorie für jedes kleine programm zu ersellen (schaut euch mal euren portage tree an).

das forum ist schon zu groß, um sowas im nachhinnein (müsste ja sogar in die rules aufgenommen werden) aufzuziehen ...

so nun schluss   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

